# P38 Pilot's Sig Testing site



## P38 Pilot (Jul 30, 2005)

Testing


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jul 30, 2005)

Looks good.


----------



## P38 Pilot (Jul 30, 2005)

Still having tropuble with the name though.....


----------



## lesofprimus (Jul 30, 2005)

Also, in ur quoted text, the word "too" should be replaced with the word "to"...


----------



## P38 Pilot (Aug 1, 2005)

....


----------



## evangilder (Aug 1, 2005)

Way too big on the A-10 firing shot. You need to size that down considerably.


----------



## P38 Pilot (Aug 2, 2005)

Your right


----------



## P38 Pilot (Aug 2, 2005)

more....


----------



## P38 Pilot (Aug 2, 2005)

even more... If you guys like you can suggest some for me too use, i pertically like the P-47 and the P38s along with the corsair


----------



## P38 Pilot (Aug 2, 2005)

This ones different...


----------



## P38 Pilot (Aug 2, 2005)

Pics of vechicles


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Aug 2, 2005)

the corsair one aint too bad.........


----------



## P38 Pilot (Aug 2, 2005)

..........


----------



## P38 Pilot (Aug 4, 2005)

..................more


----------



## JCS (Aug 4, 2005)

The one witht the P-40, Spit, Stang and Corsair is pretty good. You should crop some of the sky out on the left side though.....


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Aug 4, 2005)

and crop the top.........

but apart from that it looks like it could be one hell of a siggy.....


----------



## P38 Pilot (Aug 4, 2005)

I didnt crop it but look at it now.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Aug 5, 2005)

na i think you should just crop that top but off, then you've got an exeptionally good siggy........


----------



## trackend (Aug 5, 2005)

Sort of like this 38 but with centralised writing but it is a great sig either way


----------



## evangilder (Aug 5, 2005)

I agree. Fill the frame with the airplanes. We all see sky everyday, we don't see it filled with warbirds everyday!


----------



## P38 Pilot (Aug 5, 2005)

Ok!


----------



## P38 Pilot (Aug 6, 2005)

.......more


----------



## Nonskimmer (Aug 6, 2005)

The Memphis Belle one looks cool.


----------



## P38 Pilot (Aug 6, 2005)

I decided to pick the Memephis belle!


----------



## P38 Pilot (Aug 6, 2005)

little sigs


----------



## P38 Pilot (Aug 7, 2005)

........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 7, 2005)

Nice! I like the P-38 and F-4!


----------



## P38 Pilot (Aug 7, 2005)

It does look pretty cool. I personaly like the Tom Mcquire's and Richard Bong's flying side by side.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Aug 7, 2005)

I like that one too. The F-86 looks cool too.


----------



## P38 Pilot (Aug 8, 2005)

more...


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 8, 2005)

I like the Skyraider.


----------



## P38 Pilot (Aug 8, 2005)

Yeah! CC and I could both have Skyraiders as our siggys!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 8, 2005)

Im bored of mine already to be honest


----------



## Nonskimmer (Aug 8, 2005)

Why? It's a cool sig.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 8, 2005)

I know, but I have a short attention span


----------



## Nonskimmer (Aug 8, 2005)

Throw the maple leaf roundel on it then. 

Alright, alright, so we never actually had Skyraiders. 
I'm just fantasizing again. 

*sigh*


----------



## P38 Pilot (Aug 8, 2005)

Thats ok CC, i get bored of some of my siggys in like a 1 week or two weeks at the most. I dont like having a *permanent* Siggy.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 8, 2005)

A week? Crikey you like them for a long time.


----------



## JCS (Aug 8, 2005)

I'm bored with mine already. I cant be bothered to find a better one at the moment though.


----------



## Erich (Aug 8, 2005)

surprised you did not stick with your alias...... a P-38

E ~


----------



## P38 Pilot (Aug 9, 2005)

Im going to do the Mcquire/Bong sig next.


----------



## P38 Pilot (Aug 13, 2005)

................


----------



## Nonskimmer (Aug 13, 2005)

Looks pretty sweet.


----------



## P38 Pilot (Aug 15, 2005)

more


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 15, 2005)

Nice P-38 Pilot


----------



## P38 Pilot (Aug 17, 2005)

......


----------



## P38 Pilot (Aug 26, 2005)

more


----------



## evangilder (Aug 26, 2005)

Umm, for the Iwo flag raising pick, the quote should read "Uncommon valor was a common virtue".


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Aug 26, 2005)

i say the C-47 one...........


----------



## P38 Pilot (Aug 26, 2005)

ooops!!!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Aug 27, 2005)

your best one in a while if you ask me............

all right then, hands up, how many of you old timers can remember my first siggy??


----------



## P38 Pilot (Aug 27, 2005)

Lanc, why dont you get a new sig? That would be pretty cool if you got a new avatar as well! new sigs:


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 27, 2005)

The second one....that kicks ass...!


I remember it lanc. Bet no-one can remember mine


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Aug 27, 2005)

that's because......you never had a first siggy 

and i reckon there's a month more wear in this one still, although that being said i've already made four more!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 27, 2005)

No lanc, there is no more wear in that siggy. You've used it for so long that you're putting the Canadians to shame


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Aug 27, 2005)

how long've i had this one?


----------



## Nonskimmer (Aug 27, 2005)

I dunno CC, it takes an awful lot to put us to shame.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 27, 2005)

the lancaster kicks ass said:


> how long've i had this one?



Long enough.


----------



## P38 Pilot (Aug 27, 2005)

Yeah, you really need to change both the sig and avatar!


----------



## lesofprimus (Aug 27, 2005)

And u need to stop telling one of our most senior members what to do........


----------



## trackend (Aug 28, 2005)

I still like it lanc


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 28, 2005)

lesofprimus said:


> And u need to stop telling one of our most senior members what to do........



Yeah, Im allowed to cos ive been here as long as him (nearly) and if he doesnt comply then I can just initiate a little persuasive action at school  Ill leave it to your minds what the "Persuasive action" is...  

Lanc, you say you've got 4 new siggy's lined up...why not post a thread with them in, and maybe a poll, and get us to choose over a set period...


----------



## P38 Pilot (Aug 28, 2005)

lesofprimus said:


> And u need to stop telling one of our most senior members what to do........



All i am doing is making a suggestion!


----------



## Nonskimmer (Aug 28, 2005)

What's that patch in your avatar, P38? Is that the 3rd (US) Infantry Division?


----------



## Erich (Aug 28, 2005)

just a thought P-38 how about for your avatar the group emblem for the 1st or 82nd fighter group ?? actually siggy would be cool since your alias is a P-38. Seems more fitting don;t you think ??

E


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 28, 2005)

Nice sigs P-38! I like the C-47 one and the one you have currently (viet66.jpg)


----------



## P38 Pilot (Aug 29, 2005)

Thats correct Skimmer. Its the 3rd infantry, same infantry that america's most decorated soldier in WWII, Audie Murphy, was with.

Thanks for the suggestion Erich. The funny story is that i wasnt really thinking when i made the username!

I should have called myself "War Boy" because thats what everyone at school calls me! I like it.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Aug 29, 2005)

Please...Call me Skim, Skimmy, NS, numbskull, dick head, sh*t for brains, or anything else, but please, *PLEASE* don't call me "Skimmer".  

Just humour me on this one.


----------



## plan_D (Aug 29, 2005)

To say you don't like bein' called Skimmer you've been on an awful lot of surface vessels, "dick head".


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Aug 29, 2005)

and i'mthe only one that calls you skimmey!! because that's why you are, my little skimmey...........


----------



## Nonskimmer (Aug 29, 2005)

plan_D said:


> To say you don't like bein' called Skimmer you've been on an awful lot of surface vessels, dick head.


That was the old me. I'm no longer...one of those. 
And I'll always be Skimmey to lancky here.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 29, 2005)

I call him Nonce now. The Non part of your name gets little publicity


----------



## plan_D (Aug 29, 2005)

Did Medical Science catch up to you? 

You have to admit, you left it open with; _"Call me Skim, Skimmy, NS, numbskull, dick head, sh*t for brains..."_.

In fact, I think you did it on purpose!


----------



## Nonskimmer (Aug 29, 2005)

Well of course I did it on purpose. I _am_ a dick head.


----------



## P38 Pilot (Aug 30, 2005)

Ok...Ill call you NS from now on "Shit for Brains!"


----------



## Nonskimmer (Aug 30, 2005)

Cool.


----------



## P38 Pilot (Aug 31, 2005)

Weeeeeeeeeeeee!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Sep 1, 2005)

Oh dear, not again. Go change your underwear


----------



## P38 Pilot (Sep 1, 2005)

Hahahahahahahaha! Now im bored...


----------



## Nonskimmer (Sep 1, 2005)

I'd never have guessed.


----------



## P38 Pilot (Sep 1, 2005)

Never have guessed what?


----------



## Nonskimmer (Sep 1, 2005)

How bored you were.


----------



## P38 Pilot (Sep 1, 2005)

Oh.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Sep 2, 2005)

There must be some way I can spam here, but I just cant think how


----------



## P38 Pilot (Sep 2, 2005)

Well, good luck on the spam then!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Sep 2, 2005)

I dont need any luck, I already have a DSO and VC for my spamming


----------



## evangilder (Sep 2, 2005)

CC has a black belt in spamming!


----------



## P38 Pilot (Sep 2, 2005)

I bet he does...


----------



## cheddar cheese (Sep 2, 2005)

Really I do. I wear my medals on the belt


----------



## P38 Pilot (Sep 2, 2005)

How do you guys like my new sig picture there? Im going to do the Vietnam war theme with that CH47.


----------



## P38 Pilot (Sep 4, 2005)

more new sigs...


----------



## P38 Pilot (Sep 6, 2005)

two more


----------



## P38 Pilot (Sep 11, 2005)

Some more new ones


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Sep 11, 2005)

i like the c-47 way up there ^^


----------



## P38 Pilot (Sep 11, 2005)

Hmm...The C-47 would go with the paratrooper propaganda sign...


----------



## P38 Pilot (Sep 11, 2005)

Resized this one


----------



## lesofprimus (Sep 11, 2005)

The most sensible thing is, since U go by the -38 moniker, is to use a siggy that has a P-38 in it.....

Anything else looks stupid with the P38 label on it......


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 11, 2005)

NIce P-38 Pilot, I like the one you have chosen.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Sep 11, 2005)

les said:


> The most sensible thing is, since U go by the -38 moniker, is to use a siggy that has a P-38 in it.....
> 
> Anything else looks stupid with the P38 label on it......



well you see that's why i'm a bit cautious about having a non-lanc siggy..........

and don't worry i haven't forgotten about changing my siggy to the meteor one, it shall be done soon! proberly on me sister's birthday so i can remember when i changed it last, now then, when's my sister's birthday


----------



## cheddar cheese (Sep 12, 2005)

lesofprimus said:


> The most sensible thing is, since U go by the -38 moniker, is to use a siggy that has a P-38 in it.....
> 
> Anything else looks stupid with the P38 label on it......



I agree...


----------



## P38 Pilot (Sep 12, 2005)

Man! I should have gone with what every one calls me at school, "War Boy!"

Besides, i based the name on my favorite american ace, Thomas Mcquire!

Oh and thanks Gnomey!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Sep 14, 2005)

Whos Tom Mcquire?


----------



## P38 Pilot (Sep 15, 2005)

Second leading American Ace Pilot. Flew the P38 known as "Putt Putt Maru." Got 38 kills


----------



## lesofprimus (Sep 15, 2005)

How do u spell his name???


----------



## P38 Pilot (Sep 16, 2005)

What do you mean? Thomas McQuire. Sorry, hit the g button instead of q.

I like my new siggy right now. Im going to keep this one for a while...


----------



## evangilder (Sep 17, 2005)

No, it's Mc*G*uire. If you want to get technical, it is Thomas McGuire Jr.

And FYI, Putt Putt Maru was NOT flown by McGuire, it was flown by Colonel Charles Henry McDonald. He had 27 victories.

McGuire flew "Pudgy" There were at least 5 Pudgy's.


----------



## lesofprimus (Sep 17, 2005)

Lesson #1 has concluded... Any follow on questions can be fowarded to the Question Department.... Thier email is:

[email protected]


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 17, 2005)

lesofprimus said:


> Lesson #1 has concluded... Any follow on questions can be fowarded to the Question Department.... Thier email is:
> 
> [email protected]



LOL


----------



## P38 Pilot (Sep 17, 2005)

What do you ask them? Im going to do it for fun!


----------



## JCS (Sep 17, 2005)




----------



## Gnomey (Sep 17, 2005)

P38 Pilot said:


> Oh and thanks Gnomey!



What have I done?


----------



## syscom3 (Sep 17, 2005)

P38 Pilot.......... I posted a couple of P38 pix I took at Chino. Take a look, you might like them.

Its in the Aviation Pictures forum..."Chino Pix"


----------



## trackend (Sep 17, 2005)

Yee haa Quantrill's raiders ride again, 
That was trucking funny Les


----------



## lesofprimus (Sep 17, 2005)

Thank you.... So good infact it went right over his head...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Sep 17, 2005)

he doesn't get it does he.......


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 17, 2005)

I dont think so.


----------



## plan_D (Sep 18, 2005)

No he doesn't. But when he grows up he might get tall enough for it to hit him square in the face - hopefully.


----------



## P38 Pilot (Sep 18, 2005)

What???


----------



## lesofprimus (Sep 18, 2005)

Proof positive that the Alabama school system aint all its cracked up to be......


----------



## plan_D (Sep 18, 2005)

A retard stood in a swamp pointing out that the North are still at war with the South is their extent of historical knowledge. I can't even begin to imagine what English lessons are like.


----------



## lesofprimus (Sep 18, 2005)

Its funny how these Southerners down here are still hung up on the Civil War.... Its an argument they cant win, cause as soon as they start spouting off with thier 8 toothed mouth, all u have to say is "Well, we won the war Jethro.." and the conversation/argument is over... 

There is no comeback to that one....


----------



## Nonskimmer (Sep 18, 2005)

Ha!


----------



## plan_D (Sep 18, 2005)

Eight teeth? You must be speakin' to some high class rednecks, les.


----------



## lesofprimus (Sep 18, 2005)

Yea they are the upper middle class types that do roofing and sheetrock hanging...


----------



## JCS (Sep 18, 2005)

lesofprimus said:


> Its funny how these Southerners down here are still hung up on the Civil War



We've got a bunch of them confederate flag wavin' rednecks up here too (figure that one out ). I wouldnt be suprised if half of them dont even know what the flag was/is.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 18, 2005)

There are places in the South that would not surprise me if they did not know that the South had lost the war.


----------



## evangilder (Sep 19, 2005)

Man, I was gone for a couple of days and all I can say is...WHOOSH!


----------



## P38 Pilot (Sep 20, 2005)

new sigs


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 23, 2005)

Nice sigs.


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 23, 2005)

Yeah, nice sigs P-38. I like the one you have chosen best.


----------



## P38 Pilot (Sep 23, 2005)

Thanks!


----------



## P38 Pilot (Oct 1, 2005)

....


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 1, 2005)

not too bad, i seem to remember CC having a similar one at one point......


----------



## Nonskimmer (Oct 1, 2005)

It's a good one. 
Some of you guys go through sigs like underwear. I rarely change my underwear.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 1, 2005)

i change mine very very rarely......


----------



## lesofprimus (Oct 1, 2005)

Mine changes with my mood....


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 1, 2005)

Nice P-38. Mine changes whenever I feel like it (which normally is not very often)


----------



## evangilder (Oct 1, 2005)

I don't have any set pattern, just when the mood strikes or I find a pic that I took and think it would be a cool sig.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 1, 2005)

Thats much my pattern, Evan.

lanc, I've had tons of P-38 siggy's


----------



## JCS (Oct 1, 2005)

I usually change mine whenever I get interested in a different plane, but I've been getting into so many different planes lately that by the time I find a good pic of my new favorite the next day I'll be looking around for a new one.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 1, 2005)

i know i just remember you having one just like that.............


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 1, 2005)

Nope, not according to my folder...I did have this one however, which is similar but in colour...

I did have that other pic as my wallpaper for a while once though...maybe thats what you're thinking of...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 1, 2005)

yeah that must be it.........


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 2, 2005)

I change mine about every 6 to 8 months.


----------



## Erich (Oct 3, 2005)

hmmmm you guys must like change or are never satisfied, but thats ok as long it's along the lines of a/c


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 4, 2005)

Thats why I dont change mine that often. I just let it go for a while.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Oct 4, 2005)

I usually try to pic avatars and sigs that work well together. It'd look a bit weird if I put RCAF wings with the Iron Cross or something.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 4, 2005)

Yeah that would be a little clashing I think.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 5, 2005)

Hmmm I should get a new avatar.


----------



## Erich (Oct 5, 2005)

CC it is a bit hard to see anyway


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 5, 2005)

hey yeah why does adler never get stick for not changing his but i do


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 5, 2005)

because you are you and he isn't?


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 5, 2005)

great so i get picked on just for being me


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 5, 2005)

maybe...


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 5, 2005)

Youve only just worked that out lanc? Go sit in the corner.


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 5, 2005)

...


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 5, 2005)

Agreed


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 6, 2005)

So what the hell is you new Avatar anyway CC. It kind of looks like a Backstreet Boy singing or something.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 6, 2005)




----------



## Erich (Oct 6, 2005)

how about something more civil ?


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 6, 2005)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> So what the hell is you new Avatar anyway CC. It kind of looks like a Backstreet Boy singing or something.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 7, 2005)

Steve Rules Erich!


----------



## evangilder (Oct 7, 2005)

Steve is a monster on guitar.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 7, 2005)

Agreed


----------



## Erich (Oct 7, 2005)

lets rock !


----------



## evangilder (Oct 7, 2005)

Colorful, like an explosion in a crayola factory!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 7, 2005)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> So what the hell is you new Avatar anyway CC. It kind of looks like a Backstreet Boy singing or something.



Thats Andrew McMahon - lead singer and pianist of Something Corporate.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 7, 2005)

Oh okay.


----------



## P38 Pilot (Oct 7, 2005)

Cool. I need to get a new avatar.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 8, 2005)

Why yours is brand new?


----------



## P38 Pilot (Oct 8, 2005)

Im sorta getting tired of it. I still like my sig though.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 8, 2005)

the B-36 would be better if it was clearer......


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 9, 2005)

Well keep the new one for atleast a week man!


----------



## Erich (Oct 9, 2005)

get rid your avatar and maybe use a famous P-38 pilot profile ? 8)


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 10, 2005)

That is a good idea.


----------



## P38 Pilot (Oct 10, 2005)

I might do that.


----------



## P38 Pilot (Oct 14, 2005)

New sig!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 15, 2005)

i like it........


----------



## P38 Pilot (Oct 15, 2005)

thanks!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 15, 2005)

Yes nice sig but again your other one was only a week old. If you just want to show off pictures then make a picture thread in the personal pictures sections.


----------



## P38 Pilot (Oct 18, 2005)

Good idea. I usually dont have time anymore during the weekdays because of Junior High. They crack down on you!


----------



## Erich (Oct 18, 2005)

nice A-10 avatar P-38 !


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 19, 2005)

yeah i like it, one of the best A-10 shots i've seen.......


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 19, 2005)

the lancaster kicks ass said:


> yeah i like it, one of the best A-10 shots i've seen.......


Nice Avatar P-38. Me too lanc.


----------



## P38 Pilot (Oct 22, 2005)

Thanks! Im a huge fan of the A-10. Its my favorite modern day aircraft.


----------



## P38 Pilot (Oct 22, 2005)

Here's three im going to use next...


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 22, 2005)

Nice P-38. I would say the 2nd one is a bit big though.


----------



## P38 Pilot (Oct 22, 2005)

Yeah, i might not use that one.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 22, 2005)

the 3rd's not exactly small either........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 22, 2005)

I think your current one is best.


----------



## JCS (Oct 22, 2005)

Same here. The F-105 is a good one too though.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 23, 2005)

yeah stick with what you've got........


----------



## P38 Pilot (Oct 23, 2005)

Yeah, i really like this sig too. Its been my favorite above the other ones. I may use it again.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 29, 2005)

P38 Pilot said:


> Good idea. I usually dont have time anymore during the weekdays because of Junior High. They crack down on you!



Wait to you get out of Junior High....


----------



## P38 Pilot (Oct 29, 2005)

Let me try these out....


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 29, 2005)

Nice P-38


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 29, 2005)

quite why both a corsair and a P-38 are there i'm not sure........


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 29, 2005)

Not bad.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 29, 2005)

I hoppe you change your underwear though as much as you change your sig.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 29, 2005)

Good metaphor, the amount people change the signatures works alongside the amount people change their underwear...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 29, 2005)

Okay!


----------



## P38 Pilot (Oct 29, 2005)

Trust me, i change my underwear alot!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 29, 2005)

I sure as hell hope so with as much as you play with yourself!  

Just kidding man!


----------



## P38 Pilot (Nov 5, 2005)




----------



## P38 Pilot (Nov 6, 2005)

new sig


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 7, 2005)

not bad.......


----------



## mosquitoman (Nov 7, 2005)

Good choice


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 7, 2005)

Nice sig P-38.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 7, 2005)

not bad


----------



## P38 Pilot (Nov 8, 2005)

Hey, nice sigs Mosquitoman and Alder! Those are pretty cool!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 9, 2005)

thanyou


----------



## mosquitoman (Nov 11, 2005)

Thanks


----------



## P38 Pilot (Nov 13, 2005)

new sig


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 13, 2005)

Nice one P-38.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 13, 2005)

New sig...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 13, 2005)

i don't like it, and it's a bit big..........


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 13, 2005)

I like CC's.

P38 just changes his every day just to change it.


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 13, 2005)

Must say I'm not a fan of your new sig CC.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 13, 2005)

What are you on about, its immense...


----------



## lesofprimus (Nov 13, 2005)

No comment on ur new siggy CC....


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 13, 2005)

Whats wrong with it. I think its great.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 13, 2005)

i just don't like it.........


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 13, 2005)

Fair eneogh.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 14, 2005)

Im glad you like it Adler...when you consider the rarity of the plane, let alone pics of it in flight, let alone pics of it it on rare torpedo missions, let alone pics of it dropping one, I think its a terrific pic....


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 14, 2005)

rare doesn't mean great........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 14, 2005)

I also like the fact its sort of a silouhette and the tranguil ocean...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 14, 2005)

Well I like it! So there!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 14, 2005)

Me too! 8)


----------



## P38 Pilot (Nov 26, 2005)

Here's a new sig of the P38 "White" Lightning!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 26, 2005)

Nice siggy.


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 26, 2005)

Nice


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 26, 2005)

mmmm, i'm not too sure........


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 26, 2005)

You like French bombers...


----------



## P38 Pilot (Nov 26, 2005)

Thanks guys.


----------



## evangilder (Nov 27, 2005)

Good old Lefty's White Lightning. Sad to see it sold.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 27, 2005)

Sure is, White Lightning is one of the more truely beautiful aircraft out there, lovely plane. Nice P-38 Pilot 8)


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 27, 2005)

i think she'd look better in silver or olive drab.........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 27, 2005)

Nah, its colour gives it the uniqueness and individuality...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 27, 2005)

I agree with you on that. I think she is a beautiful plane.


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 27, 2005)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> I agree with you on that. I think she is a beautiful plane.


Agreed she is.


----------



## P38 Pilot (Nov 27, 2005)

Its like a one of its own kind! Its beautiful!


----------



## evangilder (Nov 28, 2005)

Unfortunately, it won't stay that way. It got sold to Red Bull this year.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 28, 2005)

Which means that it will be plastered with Red Bull advertising. Still, a flying P-38 with a sponsored livery is better than a grounded P-38.


----------



## evangilder (Nov 28, 2005)

Yep, it's a shame though that Lefty couldn't raise the funds to get it flying again.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 28, 2005)

It will still be better than nothing, but I will hate seeing it with RED BULL posted all over it.


----------



## evangilder (Nov 28, 2005)

Me too. I applaud their effort to restore these old planes, but I don't like their paint jobs.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 29, 2005)

i think their sea vixen looks quite good......


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 29, 2005)

Havent seen it, do you have a pic?


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 29, 2005)

*for sources right click.........*


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 29, 2005)

That does look good...I think Red Bull livery looks ok but its just unoriginal which detracts for it somewhat.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 29, 2005)

Yeah I dont like it. I hope they dont paint the P38 like that.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 29, 2005)

i'd prefer summit like that to just all over white with them little red bits.........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 29, 2005)

Then, once again, you need your head looking at.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 30, 2005)

well all over white's just booring! i'll even admit it looks a bit booring on the V-bombers............


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 30, 2005)

Its white, red and black and with all the markings its far from boring....


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 2, 2005)

the lancaster kicks ass said:


> i'd prefer summit like that to just all over white with them little red bits.........



Yeah but you like French bombers also.


----------



## P38 Pilot (Dec 5, 2005)

> It got sold to Red Bull this year



Ah man! They better not paint it Red!! It looks good the way it is!


----------



## evangilder (Dec 6, 2005)

I can guarantee that they are going to change the paint job.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 6, 2005)

good thing too if you as me..........


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 6, 2005)

You like French Bombers... 

I don't think it would look to bad in Red Bull livery if it was similar to the Sea Vixen you posted above Lanc. I would prefer it if it was like it is now.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 6, 2005)

> You like French Bombers...



everytime i give an opinion people're gonna say that now aren't they.........


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 6, 2005)

the lancaster kicks ass said:


> > You like French Bombers...
> 
> 
> 
> everytime i give an opinion people're gonna say that now aren't they.........


Highly likely, if not definitely.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 6, 2005)

well, i stand by what i said, they're mighty fine


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 6, 2005)

P38 Pilot said:


> > It got sold to Red Bull this year
> 
> 
> 
> Ah man! They better not paint it Red!! It looks good the way it is!



Umm Red believe it or not is not the main color of Red Bull. Only the Bull is red.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 6, 2005)

Blue and silver will end up the colours...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 6, 2005)

Yeap but I personally like the way she is now.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 7, 2005)

Me too.


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 7, 2005)

So I, but it is unlikely she will stay that way, unfortunately


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 9, 2005)

Yeap and that sucks.


----------



## P38 Pilot (Dec 9, 2005)

Here's a new sig. I like WWII paintings.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 9, 2005)

There he goes changing his underwear again.....


----------



## Nonskimmer (Dec 9, 2005)

Mine are getting pretty stiff. I may have to give in and change 'em soon.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 9, 2005)

Yeah you have had your siggy for awhile now. I keep mine for months on hand and dont change mine every day just to have a new siggy.


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 9, 2005)

Nice P-38. Well at least P-38's are fresh


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 9, 2005)

Yes true. It is a nice siggy that he has. He does choose good ones even though he changes them too often in my opinion.

You have chosen wisely....


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 10, 2005)

I preferred his old one.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 10, 2005)

to be honest i can't wait to see it with red bull plastered all over it


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 10, 2005)

You like French Bombers...

If they do it OK it could look good, however I am not sure if they will...


----------



## 102first_hussars (Dec 10, 2005)

Nonskimmer said:


> Mine are getting pretty stiff. I may have to give in and change 'em soon.



guy this should be your new siggy, it will our own inside joke.


----------



## P38 Pilot (Dec 10, 2005)

That would make a funny avatar! I think im going to keep this sig for a long time.


----------



## 102first_hussars (Dec 10, 2005)

Do you even know who that is?


----------



## Nonskimmer (Dec 10, 2005)

I like this one better.


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 11, 2005)




----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 11, 2005)

P38 Pilot said:


> That would make a funny avatar! I think im going to keep this sig for a long time.



Yeah right. For you a long time is 3 days.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 11, 2005)

It seems to me like all he comes on the site to do is change his siggy


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 11, 2005)

Yes it does.


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 12, 2005)




----------



## P38 Pilot (Dec 29, 2005)

Hey guys. Its been a freaking long time since i have been on! Just enjoying Christmas and all.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Dec 29, 2005)

Well welcome back. Hope Santa was good to ya.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 30, 2005)

like it skim


----------



## P38 Pilot (Dec 30, 2005)

NS, im a little confused about your sig. Who is that supose to be???


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 30, 2005)

p-38 that's....ummmm, yeah skimmey, that's the man himself


----------



## Nonskimmer (Dec 30, 2005)

P38 Pilot said:


> NS, im a little confused about your sig. Who is that supose to be???


He's a character from a TV comedy called Trailer Park Boys. His name is Bubbles. 
I guess Hussars is about the only other person who's familiar with it. That alone scares me.


----------



## Erich (Dec 30, 2005)

watched the show when we get it on PBS.........what a crack up, although a disturbing individual


----------



## Nonskimmer (Dec 30, 2005)

It's a brilliant portrayal of Nova Scotian "chavs".


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 30, 2005)

P38 Pilot said:


> Hey guys. Its been a freaking long time since i have been on! Just enjoying Christmas and all.



That is not what he meant by that. What he meant is that it seems that every time you come on you only come on to change your siggy, because you change it so often.


----------



## Erich (Dec 30, 2005)

Skim the guys on the show remind me of the good ol southern Oregon survivalist boyz. some of the chaps are my customers and I must say they are totally whacked out !!!!!!!!!!! definatly been in the woods a too long a time.....


----------



## Nonskimmer (Dec 30, 2005)

Yep, there's quite a few whack jobs around here too.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 30, 2005)

Bubbles!


----------



## Nonskimmer (Dec 30, 2005)

This is a portion of a song he wrote. I can't find the full version of it anywhere, but one of the better radio stations around here plays it in the mornings sometimes. 

This was taken from a radio interview at Q104 here in Halifax.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 30, 2005)

I can not get it to work for somereason.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Dec 30, 2005)

Hmmm. 
Try this one.


----------



## P38 Pilot (Dec 30, 2005)

Oh, ok... He looks retarded.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Dec 30, 2005)

More like he's stoned stupid.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 31, 2005)

And that is the way he is supposed to look, it is a show.


----------



## P38 Pilot (Mar 26, 2006)

Alright, new sig pic.


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 26, 2006)

nice one P-38!


----------



## lesofprimus (Mar 26, 2006)

I agree....


----------



## Erich (Mar 26, 2006)

a suggestion we may all want to reduce the size of our pic sigs as the new format is a bit smaller overall .........


----------



## P38 Pilot (Apr 1, 2006)

Sure. Thanks everyone.

So is that why my sig pic won't show up sometimes?


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Apr 4, 2006)

do u use Internet Explorer? when it doesnt show up you mean you see a frame with a little piece of paper with a red X on it? well that happens often if you use Internet Explorer.

Well thats in my case, it may be different for others


----------



## P38 Pilot (May 20, 2006)

New sig


----------



## Gnomey (May 20, 2006)

I prefer the current one...


----------



## lesofprimus (May 20, 2006)

Stay with the P-38 siggy, it doesnt make sense to use anything else as a siggy....


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 20, 2006)

Especially a modern tank in Iraq.


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Jun 15, 2006)

how true


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 15, 2006)

How a month too late...


----------



## Tiger (Jun 15, 2006)

Looma must really want to raise his post number!


----------



## P38 Pilot (Jun 22, 2006)

I hope a can put my new sig


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 23, 2006)

Wow P38 what a great contributing member you are...

You come on here just to change your siggy once a month.


----------



## Wurger (Jun 23, 2006)

An excelent sig P38 but a bit small for me.Can you make it bigger?


----------



## P38 Pilot (Jul 5, 2006)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Wow P38 what a great contributing member you are...
> 
> You come on here just to change your siggy once a month.



Well what else am I suppose to do? Do charity on the website?

Well, here is a sig of my M-4 Aeg Airsoft gun


----------



## P38 Pilot (Jul 5, 2006)

I wonder why it isnt showing up...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 6, 2006)

P38 Pilot said:


> Well what else am I suppose to do? Do charity on the website?
> 
> Well, here is a sig of my M-4 Aeg Airsoft gun



How about come and join in discussions and not just change your siggy once a month.


----------



## P38 Pilot (Jul 16, 2006)

Here it is


----------



## Wurger (Jul 17, 2006)

For me, it looks very nice


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 17, 2006)

Nice one P-38


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Jul 22, 2006)

cool, say where do you get those?


----------



## P38 Pilot (Aug 3, 2006)

Free Wallpaper Show - Animal | Cartoon | Celebrity | Nature |Anime | Car | Movie | Flower | Game | Photography | holiday| Calendar | Travel | Art Wallpaper

Go to art wallpaper


----------



## P38 Pilot (Aug 3, 2006)

Alright guys, in a few weeks im going to change my sig to one of these and keep it for a longer time. But I want you guys to vote for which one you guys like. 

Im putting 5 of them.

If you like the first one, type 1, second one type 2 and so on and so on....


----------



## P38 Pilot (Aug 3, 2006)

This time i put them through Imageshack


----------



## P38 Pilot (Aug 3, 2006)

Never mind.


----------



## Wurger (Aug 3, 2006)

Hovever very nice.The last one is a good choice.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Aug 3, 2006)

i like your current one, just stick with it for a bit yeah 'cos you said you'd keep the last one for ages.......


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 3, 2006)

Ages for P-38 is like a week... Anyway I like this one:


----------



## P38 Pilot (Aug 3, 2006)

Ill keep this one for a longer time guys. Sorry to disapoint you all.


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Aug 4, 2006)

that one sucks, no offense dude but if u want a siggy from a game, i can get you a P-38 in IL-2, looks *MUCH* better


----------



## P38 Pilot (Aug 13, 2006)

loomaluftwaffe said:


> that one sucks, no offense dude but if u want a siggy from a game, i can get you a P-38 in IL-2, looks *MUCH* better



Alright. Post the pic of a P-38 from IL-2.


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Aug 14, 2006)

you know, we have a good collection of pics in the IL-2 Sturmovik forum, just give it to me and i can crop it modify it 4 u, unless u wish to do it urself


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 15, 2006)

P38 Pilot said:


> Ill keep this one for a longer time guys. Sorry to disapoint you all.



Disapoint? Huh, we all knew you would not last, that is your favorite thing about this forum.


----------



## P38 Pilot (Aug 15, 2006)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Disapoint? Huh, we all knew you would not last, that is your favorite thing about this forum.



True.


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Aug 16, 2006)

I am disappointed, that siggy ur keeping for long and u had to keep the crap one


----------



## Ken812 (Aug 17, 2006)

ok i got it


----------



## lesofprimus (Aug 17, 2006)

Something didnt work right...


----------



## P38 Pilot (Aug 18, 2006)

What didnt work right?


----------



## lesofprimus (Aug 18, 2006)

His original attempt at making a siggy.... If u look at the time of my post and the time of his edit, u can clearly see that he edited his post after I posted my comment...

Paying attention to details will save ur life someday -38... Or the lack of ATD will put u in the morgue, or worse, the men u want to lead into combat...


----------



## P38 Pilot (Dec 19, 2006)

I guess ill make this a new one...


----------

